# Enermax Liqfusion 360 speichert Farbe nicht



## sCheppeRkiSte (9. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

habe weder bei Google noch hier im Forum auf die Schnelle was dazu gefunden und hoffe nun auf euch. 
Vielleicht hat ja schon einmal jemand etwas darüber gelesen oder es selbst bewerkstelligt.

Habe gerade eben meine neue Liqfusion 360 eingebaut und etwas getestet, soweit bin ich bisher sehr zufrieden.
Einziges Manko: Halte ich den Farbdurchlauf am LED-Controller an um eine Farbe (passend zum Rest des Gehäuses) zu fixieren geht die Farbe nach einem Neustart immer wieder verloren. 
Nach einem Neustart scheint zwar immernoch der Effekt "Farbdurchlauf" aktiv zu sein und dieser ist auch noch immer angehalten, allerdings sind die LEDs nach jedem Neustart blau. 

Stehe etwas auf dem Schlauch, stelle ich mich zu doof an? Ist das einfach so? Oder gibt es einen Trick von dem ich noch nichts weiß?
An eine Fehlfunktion möchte ich eigentlich noch gar nicht denken, da sie neu ist und sonst eben tadellos funktioniert.

Vielen Dank vorab und viele Grüße
sCheppeRkiSte


----------



## Rolli_Jonson (10. Mai 2019)

Moin, hat es einen besonderen Grund das du die über die Fernbedienung regelst? Wieso verbindest du sie nicht direkt mit dem Mainboard und steuerst sie über RGB? Da gibts super coole Effekte.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Mai 2019)

Weil er wahrscheinlich kein aRGB Anschluss auf sein Mainboard hat.


----------



## Rolli_Jonson (10. Mai 2019)

Ging die Frage an dich oder an den TE?


----------



## IICARUS (10. Mai 2019)

Weil die Antwort berechtigt ist! Wo nichts ist kann auch nichts angeschlossen werden!
Alle Mainboard die er hier zur Auswahl hatte haben nur RGB aber kein aRGB und aRGB hat nicht  jedes Mainboard mit dabei.
Asus Prime B450 Plus Backplate geklebt?

Ist nicht das erste mal hier im Forum wo sich jemand ein günstiges Mainboard kauft und dann feststellt das kein aRGB mit dabei ist.


----------



## Rolli_Jonson (10. Mai 2019)

Hast du es so nötig das du für andere Antworten musst ? Deine Antwort war völlig sinnlos und unnötig. Wie kannst du dich ständig über andere hier beschweren wenn du selbst kein Deut besser bist ? Ich schlag dir vor einfach deinen Beitrag wieder zu ändern weil nicht gewünscht wie du es immer tust. Meine Frage ging an den TE und sonst an niemanden, also bitte antworte nicht auf diese Fragen.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Mai 2019)

Rolli_Jonson schrieb:


> Hast du es so nötig das du für andere Antworten musst ? Deine Antwort war völlig sinnlos und unnötig. Wie kannst du dich ständig über andere hier beschweren wenn du selbst kein Deut besser bist ? Ich schlag dir vor einfach deinen Beitrag wieder zu ändern weil nicht gewünscht wie du es immer tust. Meine Frage ging an den TE und sonst an niemanden, also bitte antworte nicht auf diese Fragen.


Und warum steigerst du dich jetzt hier rein, du kannst auch nicht alle Tassen im Schrank haben! Habe nur dazu geschrieben das er wahrscheinlich kein aRGB hat, was ist daran schlimm wenn ich ein Schritt voraus bin und du ggf. nicht daran gedacht hast?!

Immer dieser Kinderkram... höre mal damit auf, wir sind keine 7 Jahre mehr alt!!
Und wir sind hier auch nicht auf einem privatem Support Thema, hier darf und kann jeder zu allem Antworten!
Wenn es dir nicht in dein Kram passt ist es das dein Problem und juckt hier keinen!


----------



## Rolli_Jonson (10. Mai 2019)

Ich setz dich einfach auf ignore dann ist Ruhe und warte bis der TE antwortet. Die AiO wird über 3pin gesteuert sogar und damit fällt fast kein Board mehr raus. Du musst in jedem Beitrag mit Dingen antworten die total lächerlich sind und fern ab jeder Realität. Wenn es hier jemanden gibt der mal überhaupt keine Ahnung hat dann bist das du. Unfassbar.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Mai 2019)

Rolli_Jonson schrieb:


> Ich setz dich einfach auf ignore dann ist Ruhe und warte bis der TE antwortet. Die AiO wird über 3pin gesteuert sogar und damit fällt fast kein Board mehr raus. Du musst in jedem Beitrag mit Dingen antworten die total lächerlich sind und fern ab jeder Realität. Wenn es hier jemanden gibt der mal überhaupt keine Ahnung hat dann bist das du. Unfassbar.


Mach was du für nötig hältst... bin jetzt tief bestürzt und traurig... 

Mit Ahnung hast du anscheint nicht viel zu tun, denn die billigen Boards haben selten aRGB und auch nicht die drei Boards die er in seinem anderem Thema zur Auswahl hatte. RGB ist nicht gleich aRGB... keiner Tipp am Rande...


----------



## Rolli_Jonson (10. Mai 2019)

RGB reicht völlig weil es ja nur 3pin ist und nicht 4pin argb. Somit sind alle Boards geeignet. Du mischst dich einfach in Dinge ein die dich nix angehen. Ich denke sogar das es dich tatsächlich bestürzt weil du bis heute abend mindestens 2 dieser Kommentare schon wieder editiert hast mit "gelöscht da nicht gewünscht" das ist ja deine Art hier.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Mai 2019)

Rolli_Jonson schrieb:


> RGB reicht völlig weil es ja nur 3pin ist und nicht 4pin argb.[/B] *Somit sind alle Boards geeignet.*


*
Merkst was... du hast keine Ahnung, denn genau das ist Falsch!
Ich verrate dir jetzt nicht wieso, nimm dir mal das Google Lexikon zur Hand, dann wirst du mit Weisheit bekehrt!

Nur als kleiner Hinweis, der Hersteller wird sich beim 3-Pin Stecker was dabei gedacht haben wieso der dritte Pin verschlossen ist und nicht einfach auf ein 4-PIN RGB aufgesteckt werden kann.

Es gibt auch nicht umsonst Boads die beides mit beinhalten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## JonnyWho (10. Mai 2019)

Hey IICARUS was geht ab? Verstehst du nicht was Rolli meint ? Die Liqfusion hat 3pin anschluss und nicht 4pin anschluss. Er hat sich mit ARGB verschrieben. Komm mal wieder runter Kollege, keiner will an dein Müsli


----------



## IICARUS (10. Mai 2019)

JonnyWho schrieb:


> Hey IICARUS was geht ab? Verstehst du nicht was Rolli meint ? Die Liqfusion hat 3pin anschluss und nicht 4pin anschluss. Er hat sich mit ARGB verschrieben. Komm mal wieder runter Kollege, keiner will an dein Müsli


Er hat sich nicht verschrieben, 3-Pin ist aRGB und wird auch in der Produktbeschreibung der AIO mit beschrieben.


----------



## JonnyWho (10. Mai 2019)

Und trotzdem haben fast alle Boards einen 3pin Anschluss. Bleib einfach locker und misch dich nicht in alles ein. Ist nur ein gut gemeinter Rat.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Mai 2019)

Nochmal wir sind in einem Forum und da haben sich alle einzumischen wenn sie der Meinung sind was Hilfreiches mit dazu beitragen zu können und adressierbare RGB sind meist nur hochwertige Boards bisher vorbehalten die auch etwas mehr kosten. Der TS hat sich aber keine solche Boards ausgesucht und es ist hier auch nicht das erste mal wo jemand sich solch ein Board kauft und dann im Nachhinein feststellt das er damit keine adressierbare RGB anschließen kann.

Also soll der TS wie hier empfohlen 3-Pin auf 4-Pin aufstecken und ich solle mich nicht einmischen und zuschauen wie seine LEDs durchbrennen?! Toller Ratschlag! Echt stark!


----------



## JonnyWho (10. Mai 2019)

Du willst es nicht verstehen. Naja mir ist es egal. Wenn du es brauchst. Weitermachen.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Mai 2019)

@sCheppeRkiSte

Es gibt ein Unterschied zwischen RGB und aRGB, auch adressierbares RGB genannt.
RGB wird mit 12v mit Spannung versorgt und aRGB nur mit 5v und daher sind auch die Stecker normalerweise gegen versehendes einstecken gesichert. Denn der dritte Pin ist normal weise verschlossen damit der Stecker nicht auf 4 Pin RGB aufgesteckt werden kann.

Nicht nur das die LEDs mit 12v durchbrennen würden, das ganze würde auch nicht funktionieren, denn bei aRGB wird über den 2. Pin ein Datenaustausch veranlasst und so geht diese Datenverbindung von LED zu LED immer weiter. Das adressierbare dabei ist das jede LED per Skript also Digital angesteuert wird und so bestimmte Farben und Effekte erzeugt werden können, denn jede LED kann hier was anderes darstellen.

Bei RGB hingegen werden alle LEDs zur gleichen Zeit angesteuert, LEDs können hier nicht einzeln angesteuert werden.
Bedeutet das dann alle immer nur die gleiche Farbe erzeugen können und bestimmte Effekte wie Regenbogen, Wellen usw. ist mit dieser Art nicht möglich.

Heutige Mainboards haben meist alle RGB verbaut, aRGB ist meist nur den hochwertigen Boards die auch etwas mehr kosten vorbehalten. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Pin Belegung auf dem Bild beachten!)
Solltest du auch aRGB mit auf dein Mainboard haben dann kannst du das ganze natürlich auch damit anschließen und mit übers Mainboard und dessen Steuerungssoftware alles regeln.

Um aRGB auch ohne solch ein Anschluss betreiben zu können muss ein Controller vorhanden sein was deine AIO auch mit beinhaltet. Das wird aber dann normalerweise übers USB angeschlossen und wenn bei dir die Einstellung nicht gespeichert bleiben musst du mal schauen ob deine USB-Anschlüsse die Spannung auch im ausgeschaltetem zustand des Rechner weiter beibehält.

Grund dazu kann sein wenn du den Rechner komplett aus machst, also auch Netzschalter am Netzteil oder Steckdosenleiste usw. oder im Uefi eine Option eingeschaltet wurde die dafür sorgt dass das Mainboard und somit auch die USB Anschlüsse nach dem Herunterfahren keine Spannung mehr haben. Muss mal schauen ob du was mit "Deep Sleep -> Enabled in S4-S5" findest. Deep Sleep kann aber auch Ruhezustand heißen wenn du dein Uefi auf Deutsch umgestellt hast und ist meist unter Chipsatz zu finden. 

Bei Asus kann es auch anderes heißen, da müsste ich aber selbst mal nachschauen wie es genau bezeichnet wurde.

EDIT:

Habe mal nachgeschaut und es wird mit Asus tatsächlich anders bezeichnet.
Standardmäßig ist es deaktiviert, Spannung ist daher immer auf Mainboard und USB drauf wenn der Rechner herunter gefahren wurde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JonnyWho (10. Mai 2019)

gut dann wäre das Thema ja geklärt


----------



## IICARUS (10. Mai 2019)

JonnyWho schrieb:


> Du weist doch nichtmal ob er ein Asus Board hat, was willst du hier denn eigentlich beweisen? *Es hat auch nie einer gesagt das man einen 4pin stecker auf 3pin stecken muss/soll. *WENN er ein B450 Plus hat dann hat sich das Thema sowieso erledigt weil da nur ein 4pin Stecker drauf ist. Es gibt aber dutzende und aberdutzende Boards die beide Anschlüsse haben. Wieso musst du immer so ausflippen und direkt versuchen wieder alles grad zu biegen? Hättest du dich von anfang an rausgehalten weil die anfangsfrage eh an den TE ging, wäre das nie so gekommen. Ich verstehe dich echt nicht.



Weiß gar nicht was du willst,  was mischt du dich jetzt wieder ein? Habe ich dich angesprochen?! Verstehe es mal, das Forum gehört dir nicht, du musst daher andere nicht belehren oder immer mit dem nächsten Blödsinn besudeln... und wieso sollte ich mich raus halten, ich kann und werde überall was mit beitragen wenn ICH der Meinung dazu bin, du hast mir hier rein gar nichts zu verbieten!!

Außerdem hat er hier was anderes geschrieben.



Rolli_Jonson schrieb:


> Die AiO wird über 3pin gesteuert sogar und damit fällt fast kein Board mehr raus.





Rolli_Jonson schrieb:


> RGB reicht völlig weil es ja nur 3pin ist und nicht 4pin argb. Somit sind alle Boards geeignet.



Schlimm mit den drei Vögel die immer auftauchen wenn einer davon Stress im Forum hat, da hilft sogar die Ignorier-Liste nicht! 
Die Möglichkeit solche Beiträge doch noch anzeigen zu lassen müsste gänzlich raus genommen werden oder ich müsste mir mal angewöhnen nicht mehr drauf zu klicken...!


----------



## JonnyWho (10. Mai 2019)

Hab dich nicht auf igno. Du bist ja echt ein komischer vogel. Soll dich ernst nehmen wer will.  Hauptsache überall einmischen. Hast scheinbar nix zutun.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Mai 2019)

> Diese Nachricht ist versteckt, da sich JonnyWho auf Ihrer Ignorier-Liste befindet. Beitrag anzeigen | Benutzer von Ignorier-Liste entfernen





JonnyWho schrieb:


> Hab dich nicht auf igno. Du bist ja echt ein komischer vogel. Soll dich ernst nehmen wer will.  Hauptsache überall einmischen. Hast scheinbar nix zutun.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sCheppeRkiSte (10. Mai 2019)

Hey zusammen,

erstmal allem vorran; schade, dass hier so ein Kinderkram aus der Nummer wird und solche Diskussionen hier geführt werden (müssen).
Ich danke euch allen für die Mühe, insbesondere dir, IICARUS.

Vielleicht hätte ich in meinem ersten Post doch etwas weiter ausholen sollen, aber du hast echt spitzenmäßig aufgepasst und meinen vorangegangen Thread zur Backplate ja auch schon gefunden - Hut ab!
Hast vollkommen recht und genau so ist es, ich habe das Asus B450 Prime Plus drin und somit keinen 3 Pin aRGB Anschluss auf dem Board, was eben - um die Frage des diskussionsfreudigen Kollegen zu beantworten - der Grund dafür ist, dass ich die LEDs über den mitgelieferten Controller und nicht über mein Board steuere.
Vielen Dank auch für die ausführliche Erklärung zum Unterschied zwischen 3- und 4 Pin RGB Headern, der war mir zwar bereits bewusst (sonst hätte ich meine LEDs wohl schon gegrillt ^^), aber ich finde es wirklich gut wie viel Mühe du dir da gemacht hast um hier gut zu beraten.



> Um aRGB auch ohne solch ein Anschluss betreiben zu können muss ein Controller vorhanden sein was deine AIO auch mit beinhaltet. Das wird aber dann normalerweise übers USB angeschlossen und wenn bei dir die Einstellung nicht gespeichert bleiben musst du mal schauen ob deine USB-Anschlüsse die Spannung auch im ausgeschaltetem zustand des Rechner weiter beibehält.
> 
> Grund dazu kann sein wenn du den Rechner komplett aus machst, also auch Netzschalter am Netzteil oder Steckdosenleiste usw. oder im Uefi eine Option eingeschaltet wurde die dafür sorgt dass das Mainboard und somit auch die USB Anschlüsse nach dem Herunterfahren keine Spannung mehr haben. Muss mal schauen ob du was mit "Deep Sleep -> Enabled in S4-S5" findest. Deep Sleep kann aber auch Ruhezustand heißen wenn du dein Uefi auf Deutsch umgestellt hast und ist meist unter Chipsatz zu finden.
> 
> ...



Die Liqfusion kommt mit einem separaten Controller daher, der ohne zusätzliche Software gesteuert werden kann bzw. muss.
Der Controller wird lediglich über SATA vom Netzteil mit Strom versorgt und hält selbst sämtliche Informationen.

Grundsätzlich habe ich aber auch den Ansatz mit der Restspannung schon gehabt! 
Offensichtlich ist es aber entweder einfach so designed, oder aber ein Fehler, denn alle anderen Effekte und Einstellungen werden tadellos nach dem Einschalten des Rechners weitergeführt.

Meine Befürchtung ist, dass es sich schlicht und ergreifend nicht ändern lässt, da der Controller nach dem Neustart den Effekt quasi von vorn beginnt.
Er merkt sich also "Farbwechsel" im Zustand "angehalten", der Effekt wird aber eben am Anfang und nicht mittendrin gestartet.
So könnte man annehmen blau ist die Startfarbe des Farbwechsels und wird deswegen immer zu Beginn geladen.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Liqfusion 240 oder Liqfusion 360 und kann hier beim Aufschluss behilflich sein? 
Ansonsten bleibt mir wohl nur der Kontakt zu Enermax selbst.

@ IICARUS:
Nochmal 1000 Dank für deinen Einsatz, so sollte Support (wenn auch "nur" in einem Forum) aussehen! 
Solltest du noch einen Denkanstoß über haben, immer raus damit. 

Beste Grüße
sCheppeRkiSte


----------



## Rolli_Jonson (10. Mai 2019)

Ich hatte die AiO selbst einige Monate lang und dachte eigentlich du beantwortest wenigstens die Frage von mir. Aber das es so ausartet wusste ich nicht, obwohl ich von IICARUS nix anderes gewohnt war. Die Steuerung mit dem Controller beginnt jedesmal von vorne wenn du den PC ausschaltest, das ist der Grund. Da hilft dir nur eine Steuerung über das Mainboard die bei deinem Board aber flach fällt. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob du die Antwort überhaupt willst, falls nicht auch nicht so wild.


----------



## sCheppeRkiSte (10. Mai 2019)

Rolli_Jonson schrieb:


> Ich hatte die AiO selbst einige Monate lang und dachte eigentlich du beantwortest wenigstens die Frage von mir. Aber das es so ausartet wusste ich nicht, obwohl ich von IICARUS nix anderes gewohnt war. Die Steuerung mit dem Controller beginnt jedesmal von vorne wenn du den PC ausschaltest, das ist der Grund. Da hilft dir nur eine Steuerung über das Mainboard die bei deinem Board aber flach fällt. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob du die Antwort überhaupt willst, falls nicht auch nicht so wild.



Hey,

danke für die Antwort, das ist tatsächlich *genau* das was ich wollte - einfach nur eine Antwort. 
Streng genommen habe ich deine Frage, wenn auch mit einem kleinen Seitenhieb, beantwortet. Sollte mir dabei eine durchgegangen sein tut's mir leid.

Nichts desto trotz finde ich es sehr schade, dass das Ganze hier so ausgeufert ist.
Ohne Stellung beziehen zu wollen, finde ich aber, dass IICARUS etwas näher am Thema geblieben ist und sich sehr engagiert hat.

Ich danke euch für eure Unterstützung, auch wenn das Ergebnis ernüchternd ist, aber wie soll man sowas auch vorab recherchieren?  
Damit kann der Thread dann auch gut und gern geschlossen werden.

Beste Grüße
sCheppeRkiSte


----------



## Gast20190527 (10. Mai 2019)

Du bist nur der Gewinner der am Ende bei dieser Sache rauskommt. IICARUS hätte nie so gas gegeben wenn Jonny ihn nicht so angestachelt hätte. Also insofern war der Stress am Rande doch gut für alle


----------

